# للبيع / بلدوزر كوماستو طراز: D155ax-5 موديل:2005 رقم العرض: 2195057



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

بلدوزر كوماستو

طراز: D155AX-5

موديل:2005

رقم العرض: 2195057

عدد ساعات العمل: 7,289ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:824الف ريال سعودى 

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية

















​


----------

